# 4 men in hats!



## David H (May 13, 2014)

Shown above are four men buried up to their necks in the ground. They cannot move, so they can only look forward. Between A and B is a brick wall which cannot be seen through.

They all know that between them they are wearing four hats--two black and two white--but they do not know what color they are wearing. Each of them know where the other three men are buried.

In order to avoid being shot, one of them must call out to the executioner the color of their hat. If they get it wrong, everyone will be shot. They are not allowed to talk to each other and have 10 minutes to fathom it out.

After one minute, one of them calls out.

Question: Which one of them calls out? Why is he 100% certain of the color of his hat?

This is not a trick question. There are no outside influences nor other ways of communicating. They cannot move and are buried in a straight line; A & B can only see their respective sides of the wall, C can see B, and D can see B & C.


----------



## David H (May 14, 2014)

*Clue:* D knows the two in front have a white and black hat but can't say for sure what colour hat he is wearing.

If both B & C had white hats, D would know he had a black hat.


----------



## Andy HB (May 14, 2014)

C

Because he knows that B is wearing a white hat and if he was wearing a white hat too then D would shout out. But D can't shout out, therefore he must be wearing a black hat.

p.s. Should wait to give clues if I got it right! Oh, hang on ..... you did. 

p.p.s. But maybe D was a bit thick and couldn't work it out himself, in which case shouting out was a bit risky?!


----------



## David H (May 14, 2014)

Andy HB said:


> C
> 
> Because he knows that B is wearing a white hat and if he was wearing a white hat too then D would shout out. But D can't shout out, therefore he must be wearing a black hat.
> 
> ...



Very good Andy, but I probably gave the game away with the clue.


----------

